# Ow ow ow oweeee (thud)



## David43515 (Apr 25, 2012)

I seem to recall a story about Gichin Funakoshi handling (no pun intended) a mugger the same way after the war.
http://gawker.com/5904888/altercation-over-parking-spot-ends-in-death-by-testicular-asphyxiation

Long story short, woman in China put the ultimate chokehold on a guy's junk and he died.


----------



## oaktree (Apr 25, 2012)

She had the true kungfu grip.


----------



## K-man (Apr 25, 2012)

As *David *said;  "Ow, Ow, Ow, Owee"   ...   and *OUCHEE*! 
    :s125:


----------



## Jenna (Apr 25, 2012)

David43515 said:


> I seem to recall a story about Gichin Funakoshi handling (no pun intended) a mugger the same way after the war.
> http://gawker.com/5904888/altercation-over-parking-spot-ends-in-death-by-testicular-asphyxiation
> 
> Long story short, woman in China put the ultimate chokehold on a guy's junk and he died.



I do not understand? There is no such thing as this? A man can die if this happens? Is this really true?  Thank you.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 25, 2012)

Now you all know why I let my wife park on whatever side of the garage she wants too.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 25, 2012)

Jenna said:


> I do not understand? There is no such thing as this? A man can die if this happens? Is this really true?  Thank you.



I don't know if the story is true or not, but yes, a man can die of neurogenic shock, and damage to the testicles can and has been a reason for it.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/2703355.stm


----------



## Balrog (Nov 30, 2012)

And I'm willing to bet that every guy that read this thread crossed his legs.  :erg::erg:


----------

